# Places to stay away from



## grieser (Oct 24, 2005)

Any areas you guys feel are worth staying away from due to hunting pressure?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

No.

There are pheasants all over ND with the highest concentrations being south of Interstate 94, Knock on some doors and you will get access to hunting, not every time but you will find a place.

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The farther south you go, the more pressure. Not to say you can't get on land. Same for SW ND around Mott. Reports coming in tell that pheasants had a good year much farther north than the usual counties, probably the southern 2/3s of the state. A friend in eastern MT said their population has soared too and that is one place you will not be crowded.

One of the encouraging things is that because of wet conditions there should be less burning of sloughs this fall.


----------

